# I have found help



## neakybird (Jul 4, 2009)

Hi,I am a 55 yo white female with a life long history of severe constipation. As a matter of fact I almost died a couple of times as an infant because I would try to go and the strain would cause me to stop breathing, so needless to say I have been on one medication or another my entire life. I would tell doctors and they would say to try stool softeners or Miralax or fiber. I would tell them I had tried all of that and more and they would just smile that smile that said of course you have and it's not as bad as you are saying you hysterical woman.I finally went to an acupuncturist at my husbands insistence and I knew it wouldn't work. The Dr. gave me a bottle of Chinese herbs called Free the Flow from Blue Poppy Herbs (they apparently only sell to practitioners to keep the product trustworthy, I say this because I looked at other sites and their products had less of the components or different dosages).The first time I went for the actual acupuncture to my amazement I actually felt "gurgling" throughout my lower abdomen and after 3 treatments I started going small amounts. I added in the Free the Flow, Trifalia (Herbs from India for constipation) and magnesium. The first time I tried the Free the Flow I was on Morphine post-surgically and I became extremely disoriented, sleepy and all-in-all "high" so I had to stop taking it until I was off the Morphine. I did continue with the acupuncture and the other 2 medications and had continued small results, but still I can't remember ever going to the bathroom without a handful of laxatives (seriously, a handful..you guys probably know what I mean) and even that was no guarantee. Once I could take the Free the Flow I did and I also took Mylanta extra strength for my stomach upset caused by the morphine I had been on.Okay, so I am having acupuncture, taking Free the Flow, magnesium, Trifalia and Mylanta and I started going, three to four times a day, every day and always first thing in the morning. The bloating went away, the pressure went away, I could finally breathe normally and my energy levels zoomed up as the "toxic" feeling caused by the constipation went down the flush. After a few days I started adjusting the meds because I was actually going too much (as if there is such a thing







). I found that I could drop the Trifalia altogether and only take the Mylanta extra strength (liquid only) when things slow down too much, it seems to have quite a laxative effect on me, but does not cause cramping or bloating. I stopped the acupuncture after 10 visits (it's expensive), BUT I will go back if needed.I am writing all this because this is a miracle for me and I know how much those of us with this type of extreme constipation suffer. I want to share this with anyone else who has the problem and pray for their good results as I have prayed for myself. I thank God that after all of these years there is finally some help.I hope and pray this will work for some of you, or all of you actually. Good luck!Neakybird


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Mylanta is a magnesium and aluminum based antacid.Magnesium is often used as an osmotic laxative as well as an antacid (like in Milk of Magnesia).Generally the osmotic laxatives tend to cause less cramping as all the really do is make the stool wetter and easier to pass. It may be now that you have things going it will be enough to keep it going.


----------



## Lee (Oct 30, 2004)

Mylanta also contains sorbitol which has a laxative affect in some people, especially if you have fructose malabsorption (which I do). Sorbitol competes with the transporter that takes fructose across the bowel wall.Just thought this might be of interest.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Neaky Bird - are you still doing well with Mylanta? It is strange that a product which is not designed to ease constipation is helping you so much. Do you have any recent ideas as to why this might be? Also, is it safe to take on a long term basis?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

All magnesium based anything (antacids or dietary supplements) have the same osmotic laxative ability that magnesium based products sold as an osmotic laxative does.Usually the "for other things" is a lower dose, but it can be high enough to loosen stools.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Is the magnesium in MOM the same as magnesium in a tablet form - I'm asking in terms of lowering electrolytes etc. if magnesium gives you diarrohea? I've read articles where it says you have to be careful with MOM causing this problem and wondered what the difference is in the "magnesium" between MOM and a pill.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

First rule of toxicology. The dose makes the poison. Even if you need a low dose of something every day to live that doesn't mean it is will not cause problems if you take way too much.Usually when people are taking magnesium oxide in pills they take from 250-800 milligrams a day, and no more than that.Milk of Magnesia typical dose is. 1200 milligrams per Tablespoon and you take 2-4 Tablespoons so a total of 2400 milligrams to 4800 milligrams.If you took 12 pills at 400 milligram (a common dose) magnesium oxide you'd have the same issues as taking 4 Tablespoons of Milk of Magnesia.You need 400 milligrams (give or take a few) of magnesium every day to make sure you havze what you need. Taking 10X that amount every day is not recommended. If you need that much magnesium every day to have a normal BM you probably should be trying miralax that can be taken in higher doses without overloading your body with magnesium every day.From 400 to 1000 milligrams of Magnesium shouldn't be messing up your electrolytes from too much magnesium compared to everything else as that is the dose your body needs/expects. Most people will clear the higher dose of magnesium OK.Now anything that causes large amounts of watery diarrhea (whether an infection or a laxative) can screw up the electrolytes. That is how cholera kills you and why if you have lots of watery diarrhea for more than a couple of hours you want to use an electrolyte replacement fluid rather than just plain water that can dilute your body out too much. That is why they send electrolyte replacement powder for people in countries with lots of diarrhea diseases in small children. They can quickly lose more electrolytes in the watery diarrhea than they can take in from regular food and water. You lose too many electrolytes out with the watery stool you will not be able to keep your heart beating and other really important things.That is why many of the colonoscopy preps have a funny taste. They have to put in enough electrolytes into what you drink you don't deplete yourself even though you need to force the body to have lots of watery diarrhea to get the inside clean enough they can see what they need to.


----------



## neakybird (Jul 4, 2009)

That is very interesting. I had been put on Fructose as an aid for the constipation at one time and I was taking so much of it that it was making me gag but no results for the constipation. Your explanation makes sense but no one had ever suggested that to me before. I think doctors see a woman walk through the door who begins to talk of constipation and all they hear is "whine, whine, whine, whine, whine". Thanks for the explanation. Neakybird


----------



## neakybird (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks Kathleen. If I understand correctly you are saying that the amount my body needs is going to be satisfied by any form of magnesium whether in the pill or Mylanta and that if I increase the magnesium pills I won't need the Mylanta? I will try that and I have really cut down the Mylanta because of the diarrhea so that I can have some balance. The Mylanta was an accidental "find" on my part. I had no idea why it was working...only that it was and I didn't discuss it with my Doctor because I am sick of hearing from them that I "can't be that bad". If any of my doctors had bothered to take the time to explain things the way you and others in the group have I would have paid attention and probably been able to figure out a helpful regime that didn't include handfuls of laxative pills 2 or 3 times a week so, again, thanks for your help and information.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It really doesn't matter to your body where you get your 400 mgs of magnesium (pills, mylanta, food, etc)At some dose magnesium will cause diarrhea in anyone. If you are going to use it daily for constipation you do want to try to stay under the 1000 mgs a day, and ideally find the lowest dose that keeps things moving rather than trading constipation for watery diarrhea.People that tend to diarrhea sometimes really have to watch how much is in vitamins or other supplements, but if you tend to constipation you usually don't as long as you are megadosing it all the time.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

From trial and error I have found that 3 to 6 mg of zelnorm, 1200mg of magnesium and 1 gram of Vit c keeps me regular. I only have a BM once a day--in the a.m. I guess I must be eliminating the excess magnesium and vitamin c.


----------



## janetmtt (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for putting it in a way I can now understand Kathleen - strange how we seem to get our questions answered better on here than from our own GP's.I second what Neakybird says - GP's see a woman and think "neurotic" - my GP just doesn't seem interested and although I've had my problem for a shorter time than most 2.5 years - it is nonetheless depressing - but I find it strange that my GP hasn't even offered to explore this problem further and just hands out different laxatives.But I'm glad I found this forum and all the help that people give - however small it may be - you do learn from it.


----------



## sandi 9456 (Sep 19, 2009)

hithankyou for the usefull information ....I dispear with my gp as he just doesnt seem to want to here that the latest pain killers he presciped for me dont work and my specialist (who I was refered to for my colonoscopy) attitude was well everything you have been perscribed you say either gives you headaches knocks you out or doesnt work.... so here I am left with little aith in doctors at all I dont want to be falling asleep all the time I have horses to look after its not like they can feed them selves so any advice I read on here is very helpfulthankyou to you all


----------

